# Kansas City Mo Herf



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

*KC Herf*

Where: Kansas City, Fox and Hound on Metcalf.
When : February 17 2007 @ Noon - Whenever

I am going to be moving to KC soon, would like to get to know the KC area BOTL!! Hope we get a good turnout!!

Joel


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I will try to make this! However, I did convince the wife to head south for the SoMO Herf on Feb. 10th, so this may be a challenge!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the topic on CigarWeekly.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm going to be in KC that weekend with the family. I'll check with Big Mama and see if I can break away. 

I'll let a couple of KC boys know about it also.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cf2112 said:


> I'm going to be in KC that weekend with the family. I'll check with Big Mama and see if I can break away.
> 
> I'll let a couple of KC boys know about it also.


i already posted this on CigarWeekly, and PM'ed a few of the guys (joeybogus, tornado, phingerless phil, max-buck/oog-oog)....


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

This time, it's gonna be a last minute call for me - but I'm pretty optimistic that I can make it. However, with a new house getting finished around the same time, it's all up in the air right now.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

IHT said:


> i already posted this on CigarWeekly, and PM'ed a few of the guys (joeybogus, tornado, phingerless phil, max-buck/oog-oog)....


Cool, I'll let a few from Cigar Family know also. One BOTL lives a couple blocks away and I'm sure he and a few others will make it.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Joel you know me Im in!*

*Now we are assuming we will survive the SOMO Herf 7 days earlyer!

Drrgill*


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm having lunch with coppertop and pistol today. i've told coppertop and will tell pistol today at lunch (then ask to buy some cigars from them both - and i'll bring a pipe).
no replies from the guys on CW yet... but we've got a few weeks.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

cool beans ... marked my calendar & will try to attend.

edit: The place is cigar friendly ???


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

monsoon said:


> cool beans ... marked my calendar & will try to attend.
> 
> edit: The place is cigar friendly ???


I'll be there fellas, yeah it is, I used to booze there in high school :r


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Sounds like it is going to be a good group. Look forward to herfing with some of you again and meeting others!!!

Joel


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

monsoon said:


> edit: The place is cigar friendly ???


yes it is, we've had about 4 herfs there before.
this is one that i organized.



oog oog said:


> I'm in!


hey, where the hell did everyone go on cigarweekly?? joeybogus and fingerless phil haven't been online over there since october of last year??!!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

IHT said:


> hey, where the hell did everyone go on cigarweekly?? joeybogus and fingerless phil haven't been online over there since october of last year??!!


It seems I heard that Fingerless had to give up the leaf...

I happened to have Joey's e-mail, so I popped a message off to him.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks. tornado and i have been Pmin a bit back and forth over on CW. he told me about fingerless phil.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks like a good date for me. If work does not interfer I plan on being there!


----------



## fauto (Jan 27, 2007)

Any chance a noob from Lee's Summit could join in? It would be great to meet some local people.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

fauto said:


> Any chance a noob from Lee's Summit could join in? It would be great to meet some local people.


Of Course, we would like to see you there!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

joel, have you had time to call the Fox & Hound? if not, i can give 'em a call and make sure we're good to go.

*ALSO - THOSE OF YOU THAT SMOKE PIPES*. bring one for either a straight VA, and one for a VA w/ light latakia. <--- i plan on starting off with a pipe, don't know if i'm bringing a tin of SG FVF or McClelland Anni (if i save enough FVF by then, then i'll bring that tin - but as good as it is, it may not last long).

contact info for the local KC Fox & Hounds.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

No word back from JoeyBogus...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Oog Oog said:


> No word back from JoeyBogus...


nope, i haven't heard from him in PM or on the forum.

hey, i dont know if you guys know this guy on cigarweekly, but he's having a herf at his place in Forsyth, MO.
check the link.
http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=143719


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

just got off the phone with Fox & Hounds "event coordinator".
we have reservations for 10 ppl, starting at 12pm (noon) until 8pm (because they have more ppl with reservations coming in - actually we got the last reservation).

we're on the side with the pool tables, and we have 1 reserved to start as we can play for FREE until 2pm. after that, you turn in the billiard balls and have to pay for them as you go @ $10/hr.
reservations are for "club stogie".

if 10's not enough, there'll be some standin mo'fo's.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Sounds great ... thanks for making the call !!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

IHT said:


> nope, i haven't heard from him in PM or on the forum.
> 
> hey, i dont know if you guys know this guy on cigarweekly, but he's having a herf at his place in Forsyth, MO.
> check the link.
> http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=143719


I rec'd no response form my e-mail either. Hope he & Mrs Bogus are OK. I may have to do a drive by...


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

There's still an "outside" chance that my commitments could change, but mark me down - and I'll do my best to make it. Can't wait to see so many new faces - should be awesome!

-- Allan


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Oog Oog said:


> I rec'd no response form my e-mail either. Hope he & Mrs Bogus are OK. I may have to do a drive by...


jon (tornado) mentioned that he use to swing by his place in Bonner every few weeks... then he slowly stopped altogether.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I have his home addy and have popped a card in the mail. If I don't hear from him by the first of the week I just might do the drive-by.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, it looks like I'm going to have to cancel. As a lot of you know, I am getting out of the army soon and am knees deep in the job hunt. Well, Johnson and Johnson just called and they are flying me out for my final interview on the 14th and returning on the 17th at 4:30, so (unfortunately) I guess I'm going to miss the herf. However, if I get the job, I will have to throw a party (and you all would be invited), so wish me luck!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

pistol said:


> Well, it looks like I'm going to have to cancel. As a lot of you know, I am getting out of the army soon and am knees deep in the job hunt. Well, Johnson and Johnson just called and they are flying me out for my final interview on the 14th and returning on the 17th at 4:30


Good luck, hope all goes well!!!

Look forward to seeing everyone there!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

pistol said:


> Well, it looks like I'm going to have to cancel. As a lot of you know, I am getting out of the army soon and am knees deep in the job hunt. Well, Johnson and Johnson just called and they are flying me out for my final interview on the 14th and returning on the 17th at 4:30, so (unfortunately) I guess I'm going to miss the herf. However, if I get the job, I will have to throw a party (and you all would be invited), so wish me luck!


Hey !! ... Have a great flight & interview (with a great company) !! Best of luck to ya, bro !!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Good Luck, Pistol!


... One week and counting!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hmm.... herf coming up....


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

IHT said:


> hmm.... herf coming up....


:tpd: can't wait, looking forward to it.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I think I have my wife convinced that this Herf will work out, so I should be there! How many do we have so far?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i may be bringing a buddy not on the boards.

me
my buddy
jhawk
oog oog 
monsoon
allanb
fauto
cigar joel
drrgil
cf2112

heh, good thing i said reservation for 10. i'm a fuggin genious (after asking how to spell genious).


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> i may be bringing a buddy not on the boards.
> 
> me
> my buddy
> ...


And I'll be bringing JPH in pipe form only 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=64563


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cool. i don't go into that forum unless i have to, so i would've missed it.

----------

i plan to bring a few different pipe tobaccos if anyone wants to sample something they haven't had.
SG Full Virginia Flake (virginia)
SG Bracken Flake (virginia - but of the lakeland variety)
McC Anni (yep, gonna break one open = VA w/ hint of Latakia)

i gotta bum a few cigars off coppertop though.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I finally heard back from JoeyBogus. He's been swamped at work and hasn't had the energy to post check personal e-mail, etc. He has a family event that day, and probably won't be able to come by, but hasn't ruled it out completely...


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> cool. i don't go into that forum unless i have to, so i would've missed it.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

looking forward to it:ss


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

Talked with a buddy from KC who lives close by and he too should attend and maybe a few more from KC/Cigar Family.

While I probably won't join you guys in pipe smoking I'll burn a few cigars and toss back a few adult beverages:ss :al


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'll have a few cigars as well.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Only about 24 hours away... I'm looking forward to it!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

got a reply from one of the boys from marshall, MO that they may swing by.

----

edit, now that the weather turned to crap, i doubt they'll drive that far...
i'm also not feeling too good, but i'll still make it (just to sneeze on all of you).


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

:ss Heading out now see ya fella's in 2-3 hrs:ss


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm packing my stuff, heading out around 11 or 11:15. should be there right at noon.
edit: my buddy cant make it, he's got to work this weekend.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

Had to abort the mission due to ice covered Hwy 63:gn 

Have fun Gents


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cf2112 said:


> Had to abort the mission due to ice covered Hwy 63:gn
> 
> Have fun Gents


we were wondering if you had trouble on the drive.

sad news after i got home....
on the drive back, i had to hit the brakes pretty hard. my cigarcase fell on the floorboard... when i got home and unloaded the case, my Nording was in two pieces.  so, now i have 2 pipes that i need to have new bits put on.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> we were wondering if you had trouble on the drive.
> 
> sad news after i got home....
> on the drive back, i had to hit the brakes pretty hard. my cigarcase fell on the floorboard... when i got home and unloaded the case, my Nording was in two pieces.  so, now i have 2 pipes that i need to have new bits put on.


Awwww, man .... that bites !! ... sorry to hear that, Brother. Whoever missed this one, missed a great time. I couldn't believe I was there for 6 hours .... lol .... thanks to Joel & Greg for getting this arranged. Met some great BOTLS & a 1/4 stogie SOTL (lol), had some great smokes, great conversation, watched 2 zeppelins in a dead heat, and learned a little bit more about this great hobby as well. Thanks for that ... it was a really good day.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Awwww, man .... that bites !! ... sorry to hear that, Brother. Whoever missed this one, missed a great time. I couldn't believe I was there for 6 hours .... lol .... thanks to Joel & Greg for getting this arranged. Met some great BOTLS & a 1/4 stogie SOTL (lol), had some great smokes, great conversation, watched 2 zeppelins in a dead heat, and learned a little bit more about this great hobby as well. Thanks for that ... it was a really good day.


Man, sounds like fun, sorry I missed it! Good news though, my interview went really well in Salt Lake City, so J&J is sending me to meet the Western Region manager in Denver on Wednesday of this week. I'm one step closer! The district manager in Salt Lake said "I was his guy," so as long as I do well in Denver, it looks like they are planning on extending me an offer (assuming the timing works out).


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Great time yesterday. It was good to see some of you again and meet others. I look forward smoking with you all again.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I had a great time as well! I can't wait for the next herf!! :ss


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

It was indeed a grand day!


----------

